# which logitech mouse ?

## doublehp

I need to change my mouse; I am using Logitech since years, and will stick to this manifacturer. I need a large mouse for my large hand.

I have always been using standard two sided mouse, and wish to give a try to "shape specific" models. Something looking like http://www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/logitech-mx-revolution.jpg .

I want it to be at leasr laser, and two axis wheel (scrolling).

When i was in the shop, looking for linux compatibility using my phone, I have seen that many "recent" logitech mouse are not compatible with Linux yet; or in the best case, only is "moving cursor" compatible mode; no additionnal buttons; not even scrolling.

Any one using successfully a recent right handed Logitech mouse ?

Amongst other problems, one model seem to have the DPI managed by the driver, so, if the mouse is not recognised by Linux, the DPI can never be changed. I also would love to have a/the RF mouse which can be connected using mini USB.

I did not decide yet if I really wanted an RF mouse or wired. BT would be nice, but there is less choice, and fewer "big right handed" models.

----------

## Dominique_71

It is a word for recent Logitech practice; arrogance. The main problem with their mouses is that all programmable mouses need to be re-programmed with a windows or mac box in order to work with linux, and even in that case, only the basic functions like the 3 mouse buttons are working.

Your money will be better spend with another manufacturer.

For more on the logitech mouse, take a look on their forum (i.e. http://forums.logitech.com/t5/General-Non-Technical/Linux-support/m-p/277624 ) or with google.

----------

## ppurka

I have this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104247

Everything works out of the box. No configuration required.

EDIT: Sorry, failed to notice that you want a shaped and large mouse.

----------

## doublehp

I am currently using an RX1000. All buttons are working fine: horizontal scrolling, and zomm button. But I need to through it; the middle button is broken, and I need to change the device ASAP. I don't mind about waranty; i want to buy a fresh new device. And by the way, stop using this kind of "traditionnal shape", and give a try to "big right handed" ones. RX1000 is not big eough for me, and it hurts my hand. I want "bigger" one. Bigger means ... probably a revolution.

So, just, any "big" mouse which can work with Xorg out of the box.

And it seems that the Revolution does not with X.

I was to pay for the Revolution, when I thought "maybe I could check on my phone if it works with Linux, or, I could just spend money for nothing ...". Lucky me.

----------

## ppurka

mx revolution might not work out of the box but it is incorrect to say that it can not be made to work. I don't own it but see the following website:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/X11_Mouse/Individual_Configurations

----------

## doublehp

Very interesting web site. Many thanks. I will bookmark this page in my phone, and go back to the shop  :Smile: 

----------

## doublehp

I bought a Revolution, because your website says it can work with Gentoo.

I can not use it because applications depend on X-1.5; I am actually using X-1.3, and can not upgrade because X-1.5 is incompatible with my graphical card. I reported a critical bug against X-1.4 just after it came out; maints did not correct the bug; the bug propagated in 1.5, and now, 1.5 is unusable for me.

To be able to run X-1.5, I should remove my graphical card from my machine ... making X ... not really usefull.

70€ spend for nothing. Brand new device, just unpacked and plugged, never "used", gonna sleep for long time.

----------

## Jaglover

Out of curiosity, what video card is it?

----------

## doublehp

ATM:

```
dhp@moon-gen-3:~$ lspci | grep VGA

00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)

00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] (rev 01)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2064W [Millennium] (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT] (rev 11)

dhp@moon-gen-3:~$
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134284

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194503

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=194515

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204401

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210704

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210710

Some of them deal about Matrox MGA G400x4 ; the most important bug to me is 194515 ... because it just prevents debuging. Plus other bugs:

- X does not read /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, and does not say why, and does not say where it taks it's conf

- X does not generate logs in /var

- X makes kernel freese in various REPRODUCTIBLE conditions

- X reads xorg.conf but does not take care of what's xritten in it

- X does not complain of multiple and contradictory sections in xorg.conf (for example, two different "layout" sections, what's just stupid and impossible to satisfy).

I just sold my G400x4 on Ebay. Because Linux could not deal with it (Windows XP could).

More recent cards than those I have ATM just work even worse (they usually make the BIOS freese ... what's way before the OS). To fix this, I would need to change compleetly the system (new MB, new cards => new CPU, new RAM ... lot of money).

And, as X-1.3 is now out of tree, I just can't upgrade at all any more.

(oh, I just found again a new bug in TB ... )

(Yesterday i found a bug in Opera)

----------

## ppurka

You see the problem is that all these programs depend on X-1.5 and apparently it seems hard to cross-check every single package and their dependencies. Perhaps a little more research would have been helpful. Still I think it would be highly unlikely that the mouse won't work at all. At least some basic buttons should work as long as you use evdev for the configuration. 

In the long term, you will have to make a tough decision,- to either not upgrade your system *ever*, or to dump your graphics card for a newer one if possible. Gradually you will find that programs will start to depend more and more on new X features. And with the pace picking up in X development, this will probably happen within the next 1 year.

By the way, I see that in the bug reports you couldn't get any error messages. Did you try to use the -logverbose 6 switch to get more log information?

```
startx -logverbose 6
```

EDIT: By the way, many of those programs mentioned in the website are pretty old programs. If you look at the portage tree archives ( http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/ and remember to click on "dead files" links to see older ebuilds ), you will probably get the older versions of those programs which depend on X-1.3. The website I linked to earlier says "XOrg 6.9 or Greater, evdev, and USB Mice", so it must have worked even with versions of X before X-1.5. In fact, X-1.3 was stable until this summer, and this website is pretty old.

----------

## luispa

I use the Logitech MX Laser and frankly I'm happy with it. 

Luis

----------

## doublehp

ppurka on long terme, one day I ll be rich enough to change my tower.

No newer PCI Card can work better than those I have. I tried many ( 10 or 15 different models). The only way to get 4 screens is not to buy a pair of SLI cards; means SLI MB ... and SLI prices.

> Gradually you will find that programs will start to depend more and more on new X features.

that's why I can't update or install anything since mid june.

> Did you try to use the -logverbose 6 switch to get more log information?

there are many things i did not try; but i can't try any thing now. Trying means, upgrading to 1.5; but, as 1.3 is not anymore in treen I won't be able to downgrade afterwards. What means, I have to test 1.5 in a brand new fresh root (or use chroot).

Gentoo is now like Windows: after two years, you can not install any new HW without upgrading the software system, what requires to upgrade the rest of the HW system. Debian and Ubuntu also behave this way.

----------

